# WinPCSign Help for Rhinestones Needed Please?



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sure I've seen something like this posted before, but I can't for the life of me find the info I need. So I'm hoping someone can help. 

I've been creating rhinestone designs using WinPCSign 2010 (full version). When I send them to my cutter, it will not cut the full circle. It leaves a "hanging chad" for lack of a better term (remember the 2000 election anyone? LOL). 

I have tried adjusting the knife offset, and it has made it a little better, but not fixed it completely. Am I destined to have to duplicate and layer my circles to get them to cut right? Or is there another setting that I am missing somewhere?

I've been exporting as AI files out of WinPCSign, and then pulling them into FlexiStarter (came with my machine) but Flexi doesn't seem to want to cut them as circles, but rather a series of teensy tinsy lines, which takes FOR.EV.ER. 

Anyone have any fabulous wonderful advise for me? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

What brand of template material are you using? I have found that doing at least a second pass at cutting template material does the trick. One easy way of doing this in WinPCSIGN is to select your entire design and choose "Duplicate" from the "Edit" menu. The keyboard shortcut for this is Alt-D. That will create another copy of your design exactly on top of your selected design. Now when you send the design out to the cutter, it will cut each circle twice.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

I think it's the Hartco 425. I say "I think" because I bought a small amount off of the KNK website, of whatever their green rubber motif stuff is. But I will say, it does the same thing with regular vinyl also, as well as text created IN WinPCSign. 

So I definitely think it's some setting in the software, and not to do with the material or the cutter itself.
Once I send to Flexi, it all works fine, it just takes forever.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

When cutting these small circles from thicker materials, the knife offset needs to be quite high. So, try doubling the value you are currently using and then see if you get better results. For example, on the KNK, I would use a setting of 15 for most of my regular cutting, but when cutting rhinestone patterns, I have to set it to 50!


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Sandy, I will try that tomorrow and report back. I think I only got my offset up to about 25, so it sounds like I could go quite a bit higher. 

What about speed? I'm thinking maybe I haven't lowered the speed enough, though I do still get circles, and not ovals......


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are getting good round circles that are cut all the way through the material, then your blade depth and pressure appear to be good. I normally cut my templates at lower speeds.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I finally figured it out. 

Sandy, my knife offset had to be set at 100!! Anything lower, and I'd still have the little tiny section that didn't get cut, even with two passes!

Thanks for the help everyone! Hope to start making some templates and showing off some work now!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad you got it worked out! I don't think you ever mentioned what brand of cutter you own? It would be very helpful, for future reference, if we knew which brand will require this very high setting in order to get good closure in Win PC Sign.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

We're using a SeikiTech SK-870T. It was a cheapo, but it seems to do the job for now!


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Can someone help with this design. I am working in Win pc sign 2012. I used the transparency tool to outline the softball inside the heart but I don't know what to use to create the seam lines inside the ball.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Try creating an arc from the tool bar and rotate and size as needed


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Tried that and it gives me a message " 2 elements required"
Thank you for the idea.


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Just answered my own question on how to create seams inside a softball. I am sure there is a easier way but I haven't figured it out yet. I took a circle, typed some lower case xxx's, put them inside the circle and grouped it together. Under the text tab I selected "fit to circle". This gave me the curve I was looking for. I then duplicated the xxx's and set them aside, went back and used the transparency tool on the circle and xxx's. Last I filled the circle with rhinestones , then rhinestoned the xxx's that I previously duplicated and now I have seams!


----------

